# Innamorato cotto



## vivanacho

Ciao a tutti,
È possibile usare "cotto" non con "essere innamorato", ma con "innamorarsi"? 
- È innamorato cotto di Maria: questa va bene.
- Mi sono innamorato cotto di Maria: esiste? Mi sembra un po' strano...

Grazie infinite!


----------



## pantarhei

Io ho quasi sempre sentito l'espressione _essere cotto di_, anche (un po' meno però) _essere innamorato cotto di. _Il fatto poi è che _cotto_ cambia funziona grammaticale tra l'una e l'altra; e _essersi innamorati cotti_ suona un po' particolare (magari si usa in certe regioni ) ma il senso è chiarissimo.


----------



## aglaja

vivanacho said:


> - Mi sono innamorato cotto di Maria: esiste? Mi sembra un po' strano...



Ciao vivanacho,

come dice pantarhei il senso è chiaro, ma credo che grammaticalmente non sia del tutto corretto. Se lo usi nella lingua parlata nessuno ti correggerà, ma probabilmente è meglio evitare nella forma scritta. 

Sono sicura che se aspettiamo un attimo arriverà anche qualcuno di buona volontà ad aggiungere dettagli sul perché "grammaticale".


----------



## laurentius87

«mi sono innamorato cotto» penso di non averlo mai sentito!


----------



## ursu-lab

vivanacho said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> È possibile usare "cotto" non con "essere innamorato", ma con "innamorarsi"?
> - È innamorato cotto di Maria: questa va bene.
> - Mi sono innamorato cotto di Maria: esiste? Mi sembra un po' strano...
> 
> Grazie infinite!



No, perché si tratta di una locuzione aggettivale UNICA "innamorato cotto" o "innamorato perso", per cui prima ci va il verbo "essere".

Nella seconda frase invece stai coniugando il verbo pronominale "innamorarsi" con il semplice aggettivo "cotto" che però in quella posizione - cioè dopo il verbo - dovrebbe essere un avverbio, per questo non ti funziona.
Mi sono innamorato pazzamente (avverbio) di Maria.


----------



## vivanacho

Grazie mille delle vostre risposte!


----------



## o-nami

Però "sono innamorato cotto di Maria" (senza il "mi" all'inizio della frase) io l'ho sentito varie volte... Magari suona un po' antiquato, però è corretto, grammaticalmente parlando.


----------



## ursu-lab

Infatti "sono innamorato cotto di Maria" è una frase giustissima. Perché dici che è antiquata?

La mia risposta "no" era riferita alla domanda precisa di Vivanacho:



vivanacho said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> *È possibile usare "cotto"* non con "essere innamorato", ma *con  "innamorarsi"*?






ursu-lab said:


> No, perché si tratta di una locuzione aggettivale UNICA "innamorato cotto" o "innamorato perso", per cui prima ci va il verbo "essere".
> 
> Nella seconda frase invece stai coniugando il verbo pronominale "innamorarsi" con il semplice aggettivo "cotto" che però in quella posizione - cioè dopo il verbo - dovrebbe essere un avverbio, per questo non ti funziona.
> Mi sono innamorato pazzamente (avverbio) di Maria.



Sono = verbo copulativo essere al presente indicativo
cosa?
innamorato cotto = aggettivi ("cotto" è un aggettivo-etichetta, come "perso", che rafforza l'aggettivo precedente, cioè "innamorato") 

Mi sono innamorato = verbo innamorarsi al passato prossimo
cosa? 
in che modo? 
cotto = avverbio?  no, è un aggettivo, o al massimo un part. pass. di cuocere.
pazzamente = avverbio


----------



## o-nami

ursu-lab said:


> Infatti "sono innamorato cotto di Maria" è una frase giustissima. Perché dici che è antiquata?



Boh? Forse perché non la si sente più tanto... A me però piace!


----------



## Askthedust

ursu-lab said:


> Infatti "sono innamorato cotto di Maria" è una frase giustissima. Perché dici che è antiquata?
> 
> La mia risposta "no" era riferita alla domanda precisa di Vivanacho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sono = verbo copulativo essere al presente indicativo
> cosa?
> innamorato cotto = aggettivi ("cotto" è un aggettivo-etichetta, come "perso", che rafforza l'aggettivo precedente, cioè "innamorato")
> 
> Mi sono innamorato = verbo innamorarsi al passato prossimo
> cosa?
> in che modo?
> cotto = avverbio?  no, è un aggettivo, o al massimo un part. pass. di cuocere.
> pazzamente = avverbio


 


Concordo in pieno!
Aggiungo a innamorato perso e innamorato cotto anche innamorato morto.


----------



## blondeangel

Mai sentita "innamorato morto".. meglio: "ti amo da morire"


----------



## pantarhei

allora anche_ innamorato pazzo di_


----------



## Askthedust

Innamorato morto è un modo simpatico per dire innamorato cotto. Almeno in Veneto....


----------



## elenasusu

Vorrei sapere se ti ho capito bene. Volevi dire che innamorato è un sostantivo, cotto è un aggettivo? Posso dire così: Maria è innamorata cotta di Franco?


----------



## Feiht

elenasusu said:


> Vorrei sapere se ti ho capito bene. Volevi dire che innamorato è un sostantivo, cotto è un aggettivo? Posso dire così: Maria è innamorata cotta di Franco?



Eh, direi piuttosto che sono entrambi aggettivi (originalmente participi) e cotto funziona "da avverbio", cioè rafforza il significato di 'innamorato' (vedi la post di ursu_lab) - è come si direbbe "innamorato pazz(esc)amente/molto".

Io vorrei chiedere un'altra cosa - si può mettere nel plurale e dire 'innamorati cotti'? So che funziona con femminile 'innamorata cotta' ma non l'ho sentito nel plurale. L'ho visto solo come 'innamorati cotto' (con 'cotto' invariable) ciò però mi sembra sbagliato.


----------



## francisgranada

Askthedust said:


> Innamorato morto è un modo simpatico per dire innamorato cotto ...


Infatti, molto simpatico ... Scusate, sto solo scherzando 


Feiht said:


> ...  L'ho visto solo come 'innamorati cotto' (con 'cotto' invariable) ciò però mi sembra sbagliato.


Non sono madrelingua, ma non mi pare del tutto sbagliato. Quel "cotto" lo interpreterei come avverbio, quasi fosse "cottamente", come per esempio _lento, veloce ecc. _invece di_ lentamente, velocemente ...                 _


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> Infatti, molto simpatico ... Scusate, sto solo scherzando
> 
> Non sono madrelingua, ma non mi pare del tutto sbagliato. Quel "cotto" lo interpreterei come avverbio, quasi fosse "cottamente", come per esempio _lento, veloce ecc. _invece di_ lentamente, velocemente ...                 _




Scusa Francis, ma non si dice proprio, e se qualcuno lo dicesse suonerebbe come una scempiaggine.  Non escludo che in qualche dialetto si dica pure, qua tutto è possibile, ma non in italiano.


----------



## Feiht

francisgranada said:


> Infatti, molto simpatico ... Scusate, sto solo scherzando
> 
> Non sono madrelingua, ma non mi pare del tutto sbagliato. Quel "cotto" lo interpreterei come avverbio, quasi fosse "cottamente", come per esempio _lento, veloce ecc. _invece di_ lentamente, velocemente ...                 _



Ma se fosse avverbio non essisterebbe la forma femminile. Non è quindi la stessa cosa come l'invariabile 'arrosto' (pollo/polli arrosto).


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Olaszinho, "ti scuso" volentieri  ... Infatti, personalmente non ho mai sentito dire "innamorati cotto" in vita mia, ma ho tentato di interpretare la forma "cotto", visto che secondo Feiht l'espressione  'innamorati cotto' si usa (anche se si trattasse di uso dialettale, infine anche i dialetti sono lingue ...).


----------



## VelistaPerCaso

*io* sono *innamorato cotto* della mia ragazza (maschile, singolare)
*Le* ragazzine sono *innamorate cotte* di quel cantante (femminile, plurale)
Ha i *denti bianchi splendenti *(maschile, plurale)
Le *patate *erano *cotte bruciate* (femminile, plurale)
Le *patate *sono *calde scottanti *(femminile, plurale)
I *capelli* gli sono diventati *bianchi bianchi *(maschile, plurale)

Ho fatto alcuni esempi dove ho messo due aggettivi (o participi usaticome aggettivi) dove il secondo rafforza il primo, e vanno ovviamente concordati entrambi al loro sostantivo .


----------



## Feiht

VelistaPerCaso said:


> *io* sono *innamorato cotto* della mia ragazza (maschile, singolare)
> *Le* ragazzine sono *innamorate cotte* di quel cantante (femminile, plurale)
> Ha i *denti bianchi splendenti *(maschile, plurale)
> Le *patate *erano *cotte bruciate* (femminile, plurale)
> Le *patate *sono *calde scottanti *(femminile, plurale)
> I *capelli* gli sono diventati *bianchi bianchi *(maschile, plurale)
> 
> Ho fatto alcuni esempi dove ho messo due aggettivi (o participi usaticome aggettivi) dove il secondo rafforza il primo, e vanno ovviamente concordati entrambi al loro sostantivo .



Ottimi esempi, grazie mille


----------

